# Push blower fab work



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anybody have a good idea about the size i should make my blower housing that I'm trying to fab I'm going to use a 15.5" fan that about 3" wide.

I was going to start at maybe 20" by 4" ,but i'm not sure.
I was hoping somebody had a formula to figure it out.


Thank you for your time and effort

Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

add a inch or more to your size of the fan that might work because i know you should have around a half inch for space and air intake.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I've already build the fan and balance it too
just need to know a good starting point on the fan housing.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm also going to use it as a leaf vac too like merry mac blowers

Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what are you going to use to power it. a electric motor would be the easy choice but with a motor you could take a salvaged housing or make one. have the pully or what ever on one side that is held by three or more brackets. kind of like a leaf blower but able to go both ways. but an electic motor would work for blowing leaves then sucking them up. but a good starting point on making the blower housing would be the sides then you can work from there.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I going to use a 8hp b/s i/c plus 
And what do you mean by sides the thickness of the housing it self?
I figure a good starting point on the opening on the front for in take,
but need help still with housing height to fan ratio.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can start with what the fan connects to. strong metal is needed. what kind of fan are you using


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

why don't you buy one. theyv'e got bunches on ebay and they aren't to expensive.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm thinking it 1/8" steel fab by myself and balance.And what kind of fan are you thinking of a box fan for the house??

And did you find out anything about height ratio for the housing??


Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i would say the fan should be a inch off the ground and a inch from the housing. you don't want to cut grass or break/bend the fan on the housing. it would look like a mower of sorts.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi again

are you guesting or do you have formula for that??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mostly guessing but you don't want to cut grass so it does have to be higher than that. some are adjustable. you want the fan to not be to close to the housing


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you know i did have a vac blower but of course i got rid of it years ago. didn't really need it since i didn't use it but thats what i'm using in my mind for reference.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I got the intake opening figured out and the fan to housing ratio figure out. Now I just need to figure out to bend the stupid sheet metal without high dollar eq. . :freak:


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

If some would please help with the final planning or are thinking about building a Blower or truck loader, please reply I'm blueprinting and doing some CAD work on the design, might even sell plan to build one on the web.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

use a piece of rope lay it arround it on the floor then cut your flat strap the length of the rope just my 2 cents


----------

